# محتاج انفذ فكرة فى سماعات بى ام ثرى (صب ووفر تايجر )



## mr:zezo (22 ديسمبر 2012)

عندى صب ووفير تايجر بة مدخل للفلاشة لتشغيل الامب ثرى وبة 8 زراير محتاج اوصل على ال8 زراير دائرة ريموت بحيث اقدر اتحكم فى الزراير عن بعد محتاج فكرة الدائرة او ازاى اقدر انفذ الدائرة انا وعندى امب ثرى عربية بى رموت ينفع اخد دائرة الريموت الى فى امب ثرى العربية واركبها على الصب ووفير 
​

دة الصب ووفير





ودة الامب ثرى


----------



## mr:zezo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

فين الدائرة


----------



## anas-taleb (7 يناير 2013)

ان شاء الله بساعدوك الشباب


----------

